# Your Favorite Reverb?



## Peter Stallo (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm looking for a reverb to use in VEP6 to help blend patches from different libraries. I have some FabFilter stuff and was thinking about adding their reverb, but figured it might be best to get some opinions first.

I just want to even them out before putting a convolution reverb on the whole stem.

Thoughts?


----------



## Andoran (Nov 16, 2018)

What I've been doing lately is using an instrument specific convolution reverb from EW Spaces on the different orchestral tracks, and then using Nimbus as a finishing reverb on the mix buss. Hard to go wrong with Exponential Audio for reverbs. I also very much like Valhalla verbs.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Nov 16, 2018)

I just saw a post that said nimbus would be 35% off on black Friday--that makes the decision easier!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 16, 2018)

Personally use Fab Filter's Pro-R and it's great! I recall Spitfire did a reverb plug-in 'shoot-out' and I believe their top two ended up being Pro-R and Valhalla, so definitely worth looking into those both.


----------



## ChazC (Nov 16, 2018)

I still use Waves Renn verb on occasion but my go-to ‘musical’ reverb is 112db’s RedlineReverb although UVI’s Sparkverb is seeing more and more use.


----------



## CT (Nov 16, 2018)

Earlier this year, I demoed a bunch of reverbs... all of them, pretty much. I'm a reverb junkie, and expected to want at least a couple of them immediately.

You know what? *None* of them came even close to my trusty Valhalla Room, to my ears. Some were shockingly unappealing given the high regard they are held in.

The only two that didn't fall totally flat were Pro-R and Spaces, but even Pro-R just felt... kind of dead. Spaces showed promise.

Sean Costello puts some voodoo into his plugins that I just can't find anywhere else.


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm mostly using Valhalla Room and Phoenixverb. Both are fantastic.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Nov 16, 2018)

Valhalla Vintage Verb on the default setting


----------



## Leon Portelance (Nov 16, 2018)

Altiverb 7 is a great reverb.


----------



## Near Decision (Nov 17, 2018)

Fabfilter Pro-R would be great for blending/shaping, as it gives you more control over the tonal characteristics of the reverb, including how different frequencies respond to what you've made.

That said, I primarily use EW Spaces because my primary orchestral library set is Hollywood Orchestra, so that's my "reference room", if you will. If I need to blend something else with it, I usually reach for one of the EW Studio impulses to put it _roughly_ in the same space.


----------



## muk (Nov 17, 2018)

It's a rarely mentioned gem I use the most: the Magix Origami stage placement tool and reverb. I use it most often with a custom IR. Fantastic stage placement tool, and a great reverb that lets you load your own IRs.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 17, 2018)

Andrew said:


> Personally use Fab Filter's Pro-R and it's great! I recall Spitfire did a reverb plug-in 'shoot-out' and I believe their top two ended up being Pro-R and Valhalla, so definitely worth looking into those both.



My experience with Pro R is different, and I have stopped believing in what Spitfire says and why they say certain things after losing my hard earned cash for a number of their products that I rate as really crap


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 17, 2018)

My favorites are Black Hole and Valhalla Shimmer. Maybe more used for sound design since they're a pretty big space. There's also a great little freebie I find myself using more than ever these days called Subspace from Zynaptiq. This is a gem. You can get some beautiful long reverb ambiance out of it.


----------



## Vin (Nov 17, 2018)

Relab VSR S24 and Rare Signals Transatlantic Plate Reverb, as they sound the same as my favorite hardware reverbs.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a bunch of other reverbs that have been neglected for a long time because of 2CAudio B2. Since a couple of days I also added 2CAudio Precedence for my SampleModeling Brass for shaping a coherent stage feeling. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 17, 2018)

Doesn't really matter which reverb you use.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 17, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Doesn't really matter which reverb you use.


You ‘walk’ into a (virtual) room where a bunch of people are discussing which reverb is best, only to tell them that their conversation has no merit - why do that?


----------



## Serg Halen (Nov 17, 2018)

Valhalla Vintage Verb, Valhalla Room, so great verbs.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 17, 2018)

Phoenix for the natural and Blackhole.


----------



## Justus (Nov 17, 2018)

Valhalla Plate and Sound Toys Little Plate


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 17, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You ‘walk’ into a (virtual) room where a bunch of people are discussing which reverb is best, only to tell them that their conversation has no merit - why do that?



Well what kind of a question is _that_?

Because it's relevant. I think it's important to note that your choice of reverb really doesn't matter all that much. If anything, the choice of the reverb _type_ is perhaps the most interesting aspect to think about, but beyond that, anything with a reasonable quality will do. There's an incredible amount of woo-woo attached to the subject, and your audience will not hear the difference, or care at all. So, what do you want?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 17, 2018)

Again, this thread is about which reverb is preferred, not whether or not it makes a difference to us and/or the audience - a topic which could easily have its own thread.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 17, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Again, this thread is about which reverb is preferred, not whether or not it makes a difference to us and/or the audience - a topic which could easily have its own thread.



What a load of nonsense. You literally took it upon yourself to police the thread because for some dumb reason you don't like to hear a particular viewpoint. You should let it go before it gets real silly.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 17, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> What a load of nonsense. You literally took it upon yourself to police the thread because for some dumb reason you don't like to hear a particular viewpoint. You should let it go before it gets real silly.


That’s not a very solid argument. Now I remember (a bit late, I’ll admit): do not engage with Hellfire. See ya in the funnies.


----------



## Dandezebra (Nov 17, 2018)

Reverberate 2 for IR. 

Blackhole for fun. 

Breeze 2 for other.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 17, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> That’s not a very solid argument. Now I remember (a bit late, I’ll admit): do not engage with Hellfire. See ya in the funnies.



As expected, you're left with nothing other than resorting to personal crap. Get well soon!


----------



## Mason (Nov 17, 2018)

Of course choice of reverb matters. 

I use Spaces to place non-Spitfire libs in a similar space, then a combination of Spaces and R2 on the stems. Sometimes PSP 2445 EMT on perc


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 17, 2018)

I seem to gravitate towards Nimbus for natural reverb, Blackhole for mad extreme synthetic dreamscapes. I have used R4 as my character reverb in between those two, but I just bought LX480 which, based on my demoing, might push R4 out for that particular application.

ValhallaRoom still finds its uses, but I generally find it a bit hard to mix.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 17, 2018)

Waves IR1 with some externals IR files like LX224 or Promenadikeskus concert hall (Pori,Finland) http://legacy.spa.aalto.fi/projects/poririrs (binaural EQ) or Valhalla Room for long reverbs with or without modulation.


----------



## Cinebient (Nov 17, 2018)

Breeze 2 for small and medium spaces and B2 for everything else including ambient and FX reverbs or larger than life alien space ship halls half filled with liquid metal.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 17, 2018)

My goto is FabFilter ProR : sounding good and a breeze to use.
Then Valhalla vintage.
I use also Eventide Stereo 2016 (not sure about the name).
For more creative stuff : Soundtoys, ChromaVerb.
I’m not a fan of IR reverbs, but it’s just personal taste.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 17, 2018)

The title of the thread is "Your Favorite Reverb"



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Doesn't really matter which reverb you use.



Interesting. I've never heard of that model before. Who makes it? Lexicon? Waves?


----------



## jmauz (Nov 17, 2018)

Studio B at Abbey Road


----------



## Saxer (Nov 17, 2018)

Breeze2 for individual channels (insert) as it sounds good while taking close to zero CPU. Lexicon Random Hall and ARTs Acoustic for long tails. And a few others...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 17, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You ‘walk’ into a (virtual) room where a bunch of people are discussing which reverb is best, only to tell them that their conversation has no merit - why do that?


I usually agree with the sort of sentiment you express. But I didn't interpret the comment that way. The notion that most any reverb will do, that the difference between verb A and verb B may well fail double-blind tests etc. is a valid opinion and an on-topic contribution to the discussion.

That's how I took it anyway...


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 17, 2018)

Just gave R4 a run-through. Will definitely pick it up on the current sale. Seems to be a nice "caracter" compliment to 7th Heaven.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 17, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I usually agree with the sort of sentiment you express. But I didn't interpret the comment that way. The notion that most any reverb will do, that the difference between verb A and verb B may well fail double-blind tests etc. is a valid opinion and an on-topic contribution to the discussion.
> 
> That's how I took it anyway...



That's exactly what I meant and I'm confused as to how it could have been taken any other way.

I have my preferred reverbs as well. But I'm fully aware it could have been others instead - maybe because of one particular feature or a nice GUI. Most definitely, I could finish a piece with any decent reverb plugin and afterwards not listen to it and go: man, I wish it was reverb XY instead ... 

I mean look at this thread so far. Everyone's just gonna name their favorites, or the ones they happen to own. And all you get from that is a thread in which all the common reverbs got mentioned. How is that apparently of more value than a essential insight that took at least some reflection and experience to develop. Even if it's not the most "fun" one and I realize that once you cross into the "gear head" territory, the joy of consumerism often times trumps practical thinking.


----------



## lumcas (Nov 17, 2018)

Convolution: Altiverb 7

Algo: Lexicon PCM, Eventide SP2016, D-Verb

Special: Blackhole

It doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2018)

A current Thread has the following comments, which caught my attention.
Initially was slightly put-off, feeling that it was pushing Spaces II unashamedly. Now trying to read as generic, technical, reverb perspectives and learn what I can.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spaces-or-seventh-heaven.72512/page-3#post-4306550
…… *Post #48 *…….. _paragraph 5 Altiverb comment is one point of interest._


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Nov 17, 2018)

Logic stock verbs


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 17, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I usually agree with the sort of sentiment you express. But I didn't interpret the comment that way. The notion that most any reverb will do, that the difference between verb A and verb B may well fail double-blind tests etc. is a valid opinion and an on-topic contribution to the discussion.
> 
> That's how I took it anyway...


I kind of agree here.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 17, 2018)

I've been on a bit of a reverb quest over the last three or four years. Yesterday I listened to a few of my favorite mixes where I loved my reverb sound. These were back from 2008. Let me tell you... I was shocked to see my sessions! I only used *DVERB* inserts on every track. This was pop/rock. 

No sends? What was I thinking?! Dverb? Really? Why did I do that?

It is not how I would ever mix today, but for some reason, it sounds better than anything I have tried to do since...


----------



## storyteller (Nov 17, 2018)

FWIW - I also used the now-defunct URS Channel Strip Pro on every track. Such a great plugin back in the day! My favorite channel strip to date. I wish they would release a 64bit version!!!

I guess what I am saying is I need to just rewind back and channel my former mixing self circa 2008.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> FWIW - I also used the now-defunct URS Channel Strip on every track. Such a great plugin back in the day! My favorite channel strip to date. I wish they would release a 64bit version!!!
> 
> I guess what I am saying is I need to just rewind back and channel my former mixing self circa 2008.



_Learner question pls ….._

What about mixing /layering orchestral content with other tracks with different 'hall' ambiences?
Would you not use appropriate Reverb as desired ?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 17, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> _Learner question pls ….._
> 
> What about mixing /layering orchestral content with other tracks with different 'hall' ambiences?
> Would you not use appropriate Reverb as desired ?


Depends what sound you are going for. Some tracks may not need an orchestral sound, but rather a chamber or studio sound. Then again, sometimes a wet hall is perfect. There really isn't a right answer. If I learned anything from looking back at those sessions I would say that whatever you do, keep it simple.


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 17, 2018)

Valhalla.

But it's my only reverb, so...


----------



## bryla (Nov 17, 2018)

These days I find I get everything done with NI RC24/48, Verbsuite and Pro-R. Favourite must be Pro-R at the moment.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 17, 2018)

seventh heaven, spaces, valhalla room, lexicon pcm, chroma 

but i have to add that you can even get great results with any daw stock plugins.
best tools don't help if you don't know what you are doing and iam still learning. aren't we all?


----------



## elpedro (Nov 17, 2018)

Valhalla, native Instruments rc 24/48 and Sir2, and the Cubase ones


----------



## MrHStudio (Nov 17, 2018)

Reverb is the area I don’t have a favourite so use chroma and sound designer most I occasionally use waves reverb and irL and also have the metric halo one too. I keep thinking. Should buy something better but can only get one and choice is too great...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 17, 2018)

*PSP 2445* *EMT*


----------



## wolb1 (Nov 17, 2018)

As far as convolutions the IRs are more important than the plugin. Some may be easier to use than others or have nicer features but I don’t think they inherently sound different. I sampled a preset in altiverb with a spike and got it to completely null with Cubase Reverence. Correct me if I’m wrong or missing something...?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 17, 2018)

MrHStudio said:


> I keep thinking. Should buy something better but can only get one and choice is too great...


+1


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 17, 2018)

Lately, I've been trying to mix more or less without reverb and using additional mics instead.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 17, 2018)

Peter Stallo said:


> I'm looking for a reverb to use in VEP6 to help blend patches from different libraries. I have some FabFilter stuff and was thinking about adding their reverb, but figured it might be best to get some opinions first.
> 
> I just want to even them out before putting a convolution reverb on the whole stem.
> 
> Thoughts?



Actually, re-reading your question, I have a POV that might seem contrarian, and hopefully helpful.

The notion of trying to blend the entire spectrum of your sources might be the exact opposite thing to do. Here's the thing, in the case where you have many different sources, it might be better to push the strength of each library. Spitfire has a lot of room, well USE it. Sample modelling is very dry, well make it so. Blending libs with differing characteristics actually helps widen the aural appeal, IMHO. Many times I find I blend dryer stuff over the larger room sounds to get more detail out of a line. Or start with a line played by a more intimate sound, then have it grow by adding more players behind it. It feels like it activates the room and relieves me of using so much reverb. In fact the less reverb I can use, the better.
I'd never push a wet sounding instrument through a convo reverb, it's like two of the same thing. I certainly wouldn't push a dry sound through an algorithm reverb, THEN push it through a convo reverb. But I would put a dryer sound through a convo reverb if I wanted to get it into a space, then finish it with an algo reverb for the tail. This actually approximates what is done on a scoring stage- lot's of mic's feeding a board then having a lexicon or bricasti strapped across the mix. 

I find I use Valhalla Room over the stems, set to a 2 sec (approx) tail, but it's more for finesse then trying to glue the whole doo-dang together. Seems I'm in good company as Junkie XL is doing the same.
I WILL use plenty of verb in certain circumstances, like an effect. For this I'll call up a Lexicon type highly modulated, big swirl with a really long tail. But it's an effect, and meant to be heard that way. Listen to '300 Rise of an Empire', there are transitions between scenes where the reverb just goes on forever. But here's the thing - it works! It's like a very long fade-out to black. B2 is really great for this kind of thing.

Convolution reverbs tend to be dark sounding, but I will use scoring stages if I'm in surround, especially for the rears if I need to up-mix something stereo into quad. I'll usually pull down the front part of those returns so I'm just trying to add something in the rear.

I actually hate utility reverb use. All of them sound fake to me. But I love it for long transitions. I'd separate the notion of reverb into two parts. Distance/localization, and space. Sometimes some cues need to be pulled back, so the very idea of an upfront sound is wrong. It makes sense behind dialog if the music sounds further away, as it's easier to justify it being lower in the mix. Never could stand for bombastic music turned down really low under dialog, it's such a contradiction of energies. Reverb helps you put things into perspective. Using it in a democratic way equally across all things is just plain wrong. Make things sound unique and individualistic. You have to fight to make your mix come alive and have separation.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I've been on a bit of a reverb quest over the last three or four years. Yesterday I listened to a few of my favorite mixes where I loved my reverb sound. These were back from 2008. Let me tell you... I was shocked to see my sessions! I only used *DVERB* inserts on every track. This was pop/rock.
> 
> No sends? What was I thinking?! Dverb? Really? Why did I do that?
> 
> It is not how I would ever mix today, but for some reason, it sounds better than anything I have tried to do since...



Guessing, but you probably had less money/gear back then, so you did what you could with what you had. You were probably tailoring your mix around that specific reverb.

Also, reverb without sends certainly has its uses. If I'm trying to fake a convincing room sound, for example, I might put a small reverb directly on the track with the mix below 50% _before _my compressor.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 17, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> Guessing, but you probably had less money/gear back then, so you did what you could with what you had. You were probably tailoring your mix around that specific reverb.
> 
> Also, reverb without sends certainly has its uses. If I'm trying to fake a convincing room sound, for example, I might put a small reverb directly on the track with the mix below 50% _before _my compressor.


Less plugins - definitely. Strangely though I had more gear. Ha. But yes, you are probably right. If you know your tools really well, you can get a lot out of them (e.g. working with what I had).

I'm actually trying to narrow it down to my one goto verb, one primary eq, and a couple of favorite compressors right now for that very reason! I do not know my library of plugins as well as I once knew my old standbys! 

EDIT: I've also refound a fondness for Waves Renaissance EQ6 out of all of the EQs I have. If only the GUI was bigger...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

Vin said:


> Relab VSR S24 and Rare Signals Transatlantic Plate Reverb, as they sound the same as my favorite hardware reverbs.


Relab VSR is without a doubt my current favourite verb. To my ears it is like magic.

edit - But don't tell anyone. 

I have tried the Spaces II demo and liked it very much too. Will probably get it at some future date.


----------



## markleake (Nov 17, 2018)

Valhalla Room and Spaces here. Because they are what I have.

Both sound great for their purposes. Valhalla is nice and clear, can use anywhere. Spaces for adding more actual room character. Spaces chews up CPU though.

I agree with Jimmy that it probably doesn't matter which brand. Differences in the GUI and such can be useful, whether it's algorithmic or convolution, and the kind of special effects you can get out of it, these all matter to some extent. But really, unless the reverb you use sucks, they are all going to sound very similar, enough for most listeners to not even think about it, let alone notice your reverb sounds lIke an 'expensive' one.

What matters more is how much you use, how, and on what instruments, etc.


----------



## CGR (Nov 17, 2018)

markleake said:


> Differences in the GUI and such can be useful, whether it's algorithmic or convolution, and the kind of special effects you can get out of it, these all matter to some extent. But really, unless the reverb you use sucks, they are all going to sound very similar, enough for most listeners to not even think about it, let alone notice your reverb sounds lIke an 'expensive' one.
> 
> What matters more is how much you use, how, and on what instruments, etc.



Well put Mark. I also have Spaces and Valhalla Room, and FOG Convolver (which is great for loading 3rd party IRs from Bricasti and Lexicon collections). I've spent the time to really get to know these plugins and where/how best to use them, so I don't feel I need anything else.


----------



## AlexRuger (Nov 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Less plugins - definitely. Strangely though I had more gear. Ha. But yes, you are probably right. If you know your tools really well, you can get a lot out of them (e.g. working with what I had).
> 
> I'm actually trying to narrow it down to my one goto verb, one primary eq, and a couple of favorite compressors right now for that very reason! I do not know my library of plugins as well as I once knew my old standbys!
> 
> EDIT: I've also refound a fondness for Waves Renaissance EQ6 out of all of the EQs I have. If only the GUI was bigger...


I use all the Renaissance stuff far more than I'd like to admit.


----------



## labornvain (Nov 17, 2018)

I frequently do little Reverb shootouts where I'll take a track, usually of someone else's music, or a drum track or something, and then insert a bunch of different reverbs on a send, try and match their settings, and compare them.

Valhalla frequently wins. Other winners, depending on the material, are altiverb and slate verbsuite, lexicon PCM bundle, r e Labs 480, and the Eventide 2016.

What never wins, is the fabfilter verb. This surprises me because the concept behind it is so cool, and I'm a huge fabfilter fan , owning most of their plugins. But it just never excites me.

For matching, though, the first thing I try to do is find out what room the samples were recorded in, and then find an IR for that room. Most major Studios, where a lot of sample libraries were recorded, have impulses that you can find either in Alta verb or spaces or in impulse packs.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

CGR said:


> Well put Mark. I also have Spaces and Valhalla Room, and FOG Convolver (which is great for loading 3rd party IRs from Bricasti and Lexicon collections). I've spent the time to really get to know these plugins and where/how best to use them, so I don't feel I need anything else.


I love these types of threads (my bank account and Mrs SoNowWhat? less so) as there's always some new (to me) dev or product that pops up for me to check out. Downloading FOG demo now.

Edit - By the way I had a lot of trouble with demos of the Exponential Audio Verbs. Has anyone else had this problem. Kept crashing my system when trying to open my DAW, I gave up in the end. Studio One 3 Pro, Win7. Know they are highly regarded.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Nov 17, 2018)

Wow, there are about 15 reverbs recommended that I had never even heard of! This may take a little more research than I thought... I'm going to try Spaces first. I've got it installed on my master computer, but this reverb is going on a slave to balance HW Diamond, 8Dio, and Spitfire.

Here's hoping I can find my original download link for it :/


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 17, 2018)

Peter Stallo said:


> Wow, there are about 15 reverbs recommended that I had never even heard of! This may take a little more research than I thought... I'm going to try Spaces first. I've got it installed on my master computer, but this reverb is going on a slave to balance HW Diamond, 8Dio, and Spitfire.
> 
> Here's hoping I can find my original download link for it :/



spaces can be downloaded easy with the east west installation center.


----------



## gnugnu_ (Nov 17, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I've been on a bit of a reverb quest over the last three or four years. Yesterday I listened to a few of my favorite mixes where I loved my reverb sound. These were back from 2008. Let me tell you... I was shocked to see my sessions! I only used *DVERB* inserts on every track. This was pop/rock.
> 
> No sends? What was I thinking?! Dverb? Really? Why did I do that?
> 
> It is not how I would ever mix today, but for some reason, it sounds better than anything I have tried to do since...



I have a similar experience with D-Verb. As a clueless Pro Tools beginner, I just put D-Verb on every track and loved it. Since then, I never use D-verb and try to use way more reverb sends etc, and even tho they are clear benefits from mixing this way, sometimes I listen to my old tracks and they sound better in many ways.

D-Verb as a track insert just sounds really great for some reason. I feel like unlike some other reverbs that maintain the integrity of the source material, D-Verb kinda just murders the top end but by doing that, it makes it really easy to mix a song without a lot of harsh top end build up.


----------



## tboston007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Surprised no mention for some UAD verbs. The 244 and Ocean Way are my go to and I love 140 plate for drums/percussion. With that said I enjoy Valhalla room and Shimmer and use often for vibe and effect.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 17, 2018)

My favorites: Acon Digital Verberate, SIR2, MOTU's Proverb. I demoed Pro-R and liked it very much, but it was close enough to Verberate that I thought I didn't need it. Here's something I'd _strongly_ recommend: do a blind test with demos of all these plugins, using HOFA's 4U+ Blind Test (get it! I'd totally recommend it.) Set the various reverb plugins to similar or identical reverb lengths. The results may surprise you. Plugins that you are in love with may fall short. Others that you have taken for granted may really shine. Speaking from my own experience...


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 17, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You ‘walk’ into a (virtual) room where a bunch of people are discussing which reverb is best, only to tell them that their conversation has no merit - why do that?



Ned, coming from a very different point of argumentation as Jimmy, i have to admit that his statement has some truth.
Personally, i'm kind of a reverb junkie, and i have my very clear - although everytime shifting -preferences. Which means, i guess i know the microcosm of different reverbs enough to come to a intuitive choice in most cases. (and sometimes i wonder about this fact, since there are really lots of choices).

HOWEVER: what still amazes me, is not my personal relation to different reverbs, but the fact, that so many other professional users come to their own - often completely different - preferences/conclusions and get amazing results with completely different setups.
So, at a certain point, i really think it's not that much about the specific reverb you use, but more about how you make the parameter "reverb" a part of your composition.

It's somehow an interactive process:
Your reverb gives you a result, and then you go on and refine that result.
Which at a certain point means: it's more about the ability to integrate the results of the reverb in the bigger creative scheme than the reverb itself.

I might be wrong, of course. But i've heard so many great composers praising tools that i personally don't like so much that my personal conclusion is the insight that in fact many roads are leading to Rome....


----------



## Peter Stallo (Nov 17, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> spaces can be downloaded easy with the east west installation center.


Thanks! I bought it so long ago I couldn't remember how I installed it!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

gnugnu_ said:


> I have a similar experience with D-Verb. As a clueless Pro Tools beginner, I just put D-Verb on every track and loved it. Since then, I never use D-verb and try to use way more reverb sends etc, and even tho they are clear benefits from mixing this way, sometimes I listen to my old tracks and they sound better in many ways.
> 
> D-Verb as a track insert just sounds really great for some reason. I feel like unlike some other reverbs that maintain the integrity of the source material, D-Verb kinda just murders the top end but by doing that, it makes it really easy to mix a song without a lot of harsh top end build up.


Are you the new gnugnu?


*sorry, back to the thread*


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

musicalweather said:


> My favorites: Acon Digital Verberate, SIR2, MOTU's Proverb. I demoed Pro-R and liked it very much, but it was close enough to Verberate that I thought I didn't need it. Here's something I'd _strongly_ recommend: do a blind test with demos of all these plugins, using HOFA's 4U+ Blind Test (get it! I'd totally recommend it.) Set the various reverb plugins to similar or identical reverb lengths. The results may surprise you. Plugins that you are in love with may fall short. Others that you have taken for granted may really shine. Speaking from my own experience...


Great idea. It was fun playing the Spitfire World Cup reverb challenge blind. Problem was I didn't always pick the same as Christian or Jake so didn't get to hear the match-ups I wanted. Hofa 4U+ could be an option.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2018)

Eareverb anyone? I'm demoing it now and love it so far.

It does room placement/ER as well as tails, all integrated into one but with the ability to toggle either off and on.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 17, 2018)

We are very fortunate as there are so many great reverb plugins. We are literally spoiled for choice. I own a few of them, these are my favorites. 

1. Waves Abbey Road Plates. Downside is CPU usage. I struggle to use it when I’m running large sessions/templates. A shame as I’d use all the time if I could. Next computer, it’ll be on everything.

2. Reverberate 2.0. I absolutely love this reverb. Very flexible for a convolution verb. Included IRs are very, very good. Downside is the interface. 

3. UAD AMS RMX16. It’s not for everything but what it’s for, there’s nothing better. The sound of it always puts a smile on my face.

4. UAD Lexicon 224. I’m a huge Vangelis fan, so of course I’m going to love this. It’s amazing for ambient sounds but also very, very good at being a verb that’s not overly obvious in a mix. Recently, I’ve compared it to UAD’s 480 (there seems to be a lot of buzz about it) and I felt that it held its own very, very well.

Honorable mention - Waves H-Verb. Very, very nice and flexible reverb. Can be extremely affordable too, when on sale. High CPU usage though.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> Ned, coming from a very different point of argumentation as Jimmy, i have to admit that his statement has some truth.
> Personally, i'm kind of a reverb junkie, and i have my very clear - although everytime shifting -preferences. Which means, i guess i know the microcosm of different reverbs enough to come to a intuitive choice in most cases. (and sometimes i wonder about this fact, since there are really lots of choices).
> 
> HOWEVER: what still amazes me, is not my personal relation to different reverbs, but the fact, that so many other professional users come to their own - often completely different - preferences/conclusions and get amazing results with completely different setups.
> ...


This is probably close to how I think of it (thought I have nothing like as much experience as you working with reverbs in a production setting). I am thinking it is very much like samples, a good composer/orchestrator can make any library sound good. Of course, having tools that make it easier are only ever a good thing and I need all the help I can get most of the time. And I guess that the way a verb works/UI/etc all play into that as well. Some things you just jibe with and seem to get results with relatively little effort, others it feels like a chore. This is obviously very personal and very, very subjective.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 17, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Eareverb anyone? I'm demoing it now and love it so far.


Yes. I like it. Especially for the spacialisation. I tried it and virtual sound stage and EAReverb won my ears over.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Nov 17, 2018)

I have 2C Audios B2 and Breeze 2, EQ Spaces, Vallhalla and Native PCM but i always find myself using 2C audio software. So so good.


----------



## meradium (Nov 18, 2018)

Breeze 2 and B2 here.


----------



## Rob (Nov 18, 2018)

Lexi Pcm native, Waves Ir1 and Hreverb... this last one does wonders on guitar and piano.


----------



## Consona (Nov 18, 2018)

Have some ~$250 plugins, use $50 Valhalla Vintage Verb and $30 Lexicon MPX on everything.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 18, 2018)

I too agree with JimmyHellfire for the most part. I think that for orchestral mock-ups especially, having good stereo placement and depth is more important than the actual reverb. I am in the market for a new verb though so thanks to the OP.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Nov 18, 2018)

Altiverb 7 +

ETC IRs

Avid - Space Impulse Responses
Samplicity - M7, T600
Best Service - Hall of Fame
Boom Library - Outdoor


----------



## Chris Wagner (Nov 18, 2018)

Lexicon LXP
Valhalla Room

I don't have any more expensive reverbs and I don't feel the need for them.


----------



## SBK (Nov 18, 2018)

Magix ! https://www.magix.com/int/music/variverb-pro/


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 18, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I was shocked to see my sessions! I only used *DVERB* inserts on every track. This was pop/rock.
> 
> No sends? What was I thinking?! Dverb? Really? Why did I do that?
> 
> It is not how I would ever mix today, but for some reason, it sounds better than anything I have tried to do since...



DVerb is capable of sounding good, and I agree that it's probably an individual instrument reverb rather than an entire space one.

That's the thing: what my favorite reverb is depends on the processor, the specific application, and the program. 'sall about getting the reverb to stick to the sound.

Really, it's a lot easier to say what you don't like about lousy reverb processors or programs. They have sparkles in their tails, they sound like tin cans when you try to create small spaces with them, they're metallic or muddy...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 18, 2018)

Lexicon PCM


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 18, 2018)

A good reverb channel can also be a good combined collection of reverb, delay, chorus, eq and other plugs. Experiment!


----------



## Fleer (Nov 18, 2018)

OP is right about FabFilter Pro-R, amazing tool. And I also like Valhalla Room and VintageVerb. But if you want to go beyond it all, get Zynaptiq Adaptiverb, simply incredible. It’s like Eventide Blackhole and Valhalla Shimmer on steroids. Anyway, for blending different libraries, go Pro-R.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 18, 2018)

Also try cascading different reverbs in addition to delays, chorus, etc. Quite often you may wind up with a big mess... but sometimes you hit upon a magical combination that might take your sound to a different plane altogether. Some reverbs really lend themselves wonderfully to cascading while others not so much. Experimenting is part of the process.


----------



## cqd (Nov 18, 2018)

Liquidsonic Reverberate 2..those Fusion IRs just seem way thicker or something, whatever they've done with them..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 18, 2018)

Run something like a dry flute sample (e.g. VSL) through a reverb/reverb program you're trying.

That separates the men from the boys right away. Same with women and girls.


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 18, 2018)

2C Audio’s B2 has become the king of reverbs for me. Breeze runs a close second, along with Lexicon PCM, Valhalla, and a few others - but B2 just stuns me.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 18, 2018)

...Oh!

I guess I should have said my quest has led me back to *Exponential Audio's Phoenix Verb*. I only talked about my re-discovery of DVERB from my 2008 sessions back in my earlier post. Couple a few subtle delays feeding into Phoenix Verb and you have created a potion of magic mix glue that is very Bricasti-esque.


----------



## mixtur (Nov 19, 2018)

Softube TSAR-1. It’s very smooth and makes everything wider and deaper. Not the most popular out there but I was hooked the first time I tried it and its usually difficult to wrong with it. Great for darker tails


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been experimenting lately with using 2 reverbs for SSS & SCS and really like the sound. Sometimes you run into verbs that really compliment each other and seem more than the sum of their parts.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Relab lx480 and Softube tsar serve me well


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 19, 2018)

Little plate, use it basically on everything! I’m hoping they release a more in depth version soon!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 19, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience using Rematrix from Overloud? There was some mention of it in a much older thread but not much since then. I suppose that answers my question, lol.


----------



## S4410 (Nov 19, 2018)

I use UAD reverbs (Lexicon 224, Ocean Way, Plate140), sometimes Waves & Valhalla and the exceptional 2C Audio B2


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 19, 2018)

Spaces hands down my favorite. I own the original and spaces II. I have the Valhalla stuff, standard logic plugins, and several others too. My real question is should I grab eventide Blackhole while it’s on sale at time space.com for $64..?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 19, 2018)

Valhalla suite and 2C Breeze 2 for me.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 19, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Spaces hands down my favorite. I own the original and spaces II. I have the Valhalla stuff, standard logic plugins, and several others too. My real question is should I grab eventide Blackhole while it’s on sale at time space.com for $64..?


Blackhole is one of those “must haves.” The only other thing like it is Shimmer, but I much prefer Blackhole. A few years ago, they had a $49 sale, but I haven’t seen one since. It is $59 in cart from Audiodeluxe.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 20, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Blackhole is one of those “must haves.” The only other thing like it is Shimmer, but I much prefer Blackhole. A few years ago, they had a $49 sale, but I haven’t seen one since. It is $59 in cart from Audiodeluxe.



Thanks!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 20, 2018)

I like eventide SP2016 pretty much


----------



## mcpepe (Nov 20, 2018)

I posted in another thread, but as nobody answered I will ask here...

So how do you use the reverb/reverbs?
-Do you use the reverb from the built-in hall mics from the sample library?
-Do you use a reverb plugin and only use the close mics? or hall mics + reverb plugin?
-Do you use an insert reverb and a send reverb? only a send reverb?
-A short different reverb for each instrument and a long reverb for a send?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 20, 2018)

mcpepe said:


> I posted in another thread, but as nobody answered I will ask here...
> 
> So how do you use the reverb/reverbs?
> -Do you use the reverb from the built-in hall mics from the sample library?
> ...



people will use everything you mentioned. it just depends what you are going for on specific compositions and also which libs you use.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2018)

mcpepe said:


> So how do you use the reverb/reverbs?



What MarcelM says - all of the above.

The ear is capable of accepting a lot of different spaces in a single mix without it sounding artificial. Weird, but it's true, and that's why "pop" production has become such an advanced artform (not just the reverb, but all kinds of suspension of disbelief).

These threads always devolve into catalogs of what people have bought rather than why and how they're using specific reverbs/types of reverbs, and it does get a little frustrating sometimes. I mostly agree with Jimmy Hellfire when he says it doesn't matter what reverb you use - except that he put it more politely than I usually do. 

Of course lousy reverbs sound cheap, and I suspect that Jimmy knows that and is just making the point that the original post is sort of a "can you eat bark" question and the answers are all "I bought birch tree on sale for $999 and it's bitchin' "... okay, great, but what are you really asking?

The truth is that you can slap on a bunch of the most expensive reverb known to man and have it sound like Total Arse™. Or you can use pre-Breverb reverb (i.e. before host-based reverbs could match stand-alone ones) and everyone will still hear the music way before the reverb.

So let me take another tack, in case anyone wants to bite: how do y'alls set up reverbs in your templates?


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 20, 2018)

I would love to know how those trailer guys get that bigger than life reverb. I've tried myself a lot and can't match it. might be I don't have the right tools, but I doubt that a bit.

iam using different reverbs (aux channels) for all sections (predelay, decay, eq etc). long notes usually have a longer decay time than short notes.

also iam sending to two channels most of the time. for example a mid sized hall and a church. 

for dry instruments iam using also an reverb insert and also then send to a reverb bus.

sometimes I have a have a small amount of reverb (plate) on the master to glue it all together, but not always.

well, hope you got what I mean


----------



## jneebz (Nov 20, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Blackhole is one of those “must haves.” The only other thing like it is Shimmer, but I much prefer Blackhole. A few years ago, they had a $49 sale, but I haven’t seen one since. It is $59 in cart from Audiodeluxe.


Earlier this week, it was $49 only on the Eventide web store. Guess I lucked out...seems strange it went up in price.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 20, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> I would love to know how those trailer guys get that bigger than life reverb.



Big reverb, of course, but try using a long predelay. That creates a big space, and mainly it lets you use a giant reverb wash and still maintain the definition.

There are more answers, but that's the first one in the context of reverb.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Nov 20, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Spaces hands down my favorite. I own the original and spaces II. I have the Valhalla stuff, standard logic plugins, and several others too. My real question is should I grab eventide Blackhole while it’s on sale at time space.com for $64..?



What do you think of SPACES 2? I have Spaces 1, but can't tell if the upgrade price of $149 is worth it.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Nov 20, 2018)

Lexicon Reverbs
SparkVerb by UVI
B2 and Breeze by 2C
Xenoverb
ArtsAcoustic Reverb


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 20, 2018)

Will just post that Acon Verberate is on special at VST Buzz as part of a Black Friday promotion. They have a trial on Acon website if you want to test it.


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Will just post that Acon Verberate is on special at VST Buzz as part of a Black Friday promotion. They have a trial on Acon website if you want to test it.



Very underrated IMHO. I almost never see it talked about but I think it's more useful than some you do hear about. I'd say it's a very versatile verb. Not necessarily instant gratification reverb but can be dialed in to cover just about any task.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 20, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> I would love to know how those trailer guys get that bigger than life reverb



They record in a big room, or a church, for one thing. It already sounds "big" before any reverb gets added.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 20, 2018)

JohnG said:


> They record in a big room, or a church, for one thing. It already sounds "big" before any reverb gets added.



hmmm... I tried to play with predelay as nick mentioned before and it gets me a bit closer, but iam still not pleased with the result. so some things might not be possible with all the libs and effects we can buy? can't really believe it, but you may be right :/


----------



## Grim_Universe (Nov 21, 2018)

LexPCM is the best in terms of balance and frequency clearness. It is my favourite reverb for orchestral works, and I tested a lot of them. B2 and FabFilter Pro-R are pretty good too. Pro-R is very clean and airy, B2 is a balanced reverb, which sounds pretty good, but very heavy in terms of CPU usage. I prefer Lexicon over B2, and Pro-R for electronic stuff.
I used Lexicon here:

and here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fs8zolqufmvjuzz/Epic Timelpase.wav?dl=0


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 21, 2018)

Does anyone have an opinion one where *Vss3 *ranks,
and the *Lite version of Seventh Heaven* - also the *SP2016 *? I downloaded *Earverb2 *for a demo today as well.

I was thinking of Fabfilter Pro-R , its at $121 right now at BestService because I read that it was good at mixing different libraries together, which is the goal for me. I also do electronic and vocals.

I don't have a physical iLok so can't try the Seventh Heaven demo, but I'll request a Vss3 & sp2016 demo.
Any opinions ?


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 21, 2018)

There are so many, and I have too many :D, B2, Valhalla Room, Blackhole, Spaces . Favorite at the moment is Seventh Heaven, but I must admit non of them sound bad and I've used them all.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 21, 2018)

Peter Stallo said:


> What do you think of SPACES 2? I have Spaces 1, but can't tell if the upgrade price of $149 is worth it.



That’s tough. I love spaces it’s in my personal top 10 plugins. So for me it was an instant purchase when it was released. It was move if a good thing, trusted IRs I like. I particularly like that the actual irl symphony hall I go to in the city is in the library. I can dial in a known location and know how should sound irl. I believe you can try it by doing the subscription for month or something like that.


----------



## becseigy (Nov 21, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Blackhole is one of those “must haves.” The only other thing like it is Shimmer, but I much prefer Blackhole. A few years ago, they had a $49 sale, but I haven’t seen one since. It is $59 in cart from Audiodeluxe.



Blackhole: 49$ at KVR Marketplace.
https://www.kvraudio.com/marketplace/blackhole-by-eventide


----------



## Andoran (Nov 21, 2018)

@becseigy wow, thanks mucho for that link on Black Hole!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2018)

THX for the KVR Link !!  

By the time I grab all the 'cool' $29., $49., xxxx BF bargains …. I could add Spaces II 
_
(Blackhole, Seventh Heaven, Acon Digital Verberate, R2, SP2016, Lexicon MPX, ………..)
_
But then, cool to use 'em all and learn what works ???


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

*EAReverb 2*


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2018)

Really ?? Downloading Demo …. $113.


----------



## Chris Richter (Nov 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> *EAReverb 2*


Would you mind to share what especially grabs you with this one?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

CQrity said:


> Would you mind to share what especially grabs you with this one?



after only loading it today, a few things...

i really like the integrated positioning.

i like the UI - VERY MUCH. detailed controls.

low CPU so far.

it sounds great too - doesn't seem to ride on top of the source material.
feels natural, reminds me of Nimbus a bit in that regard.

.

i will spend some time using it with MIRx - we shall see if they can behave together.

i think 99 euros is a good deal for this.

sounds lovely with Chris Hein Winds.

-

this is only from a limited time with it - i may change my mind.

reverbs are like string libraries, just when you think you are done...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 21, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> hmmm... I tried to play with predelay as nick mentioned before and it gets me a bit closer, but iam still not pleased with the result. so some things might not be possible with all the libs and effects we can buy? can't really believe it, but you may be right :/



What are the issues?

What are you using for the reverb tail?


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm demoing Earverb2 and VSS3 alongside each other (along with Pro-R etc). I just can't get Earverb to sound anywhere near as good as vss3. I like the Earverb interface _far _more than vss3 (I dislike the vss3 interface intensely), but the sound... looks like I'll have to dig into the Eeaverb Pro section and fiddle there, which is not my strength.
(I'm running 'dry' Spitfire and EW HB Gold through it)

The guy at TC said vss3 needed a _physical _iLok key - which I don't have. I got the demo registered to my machine in iLok Manager, but he said I needed a physical iLok for the full version (unless there's a misunderstanding.)

But the TC website says this,


> The VSS3 plug-in is copy protected by iLok (PACE). You can choose to store your iLok license either on an iLok USB key or on your computer. All you need is an iLok ID - just register a free user account atilok.com.
> https://www.tcelectronic.com/Catego...ATIVE/p/P0D5I/Specifications#googtrans(en|en)




So either their tech support guy is wrong or their website is...?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> I'm demoing Earverb2 and VSS3 alongside each other (along with Pro-R etc). I just can't get Earverb to sound anywhere near as good as vss3. I like the Earverb interface far more than vss3, but the sound... looks like I'll have to dig into the Pro section and fiddle there, which is not my strength.
> (I'm running 'dry' Spitfire and EW HB Gold through it)
> 
> The guy at TC said it needed a physical iLok key - which I don't have. I got the demo registered to my machine in iLok manager, but he said I needed a physical iLok for the full version (unless there's a misunderstanding.)



i can't argue with you about VSS3 - it is a beauty.

twice the price and i don't really gel with the UI.

i like EAReverb for position and ER - Breeze 2 for LR (tail) - today.

trying to keep resources light.

how's VSS3 with CPU?

like i need another.


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> twice the price and i don't really gel with the UI.


The vss3 interface is horrible, looks like its been designed by an engineer whose hobby is memorising bus timetables in his spare time.
But the price - last BF it came down to $139. Earverb is $112. I'd pay $30 more for vss3.

The only question I have is about the iLok, - if vss3 needs a physical usb key or it's content with a machine registration, because what their website says and what their tech guy says are two different things.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> The vss3 interface is horrible, looks like its been designed by an engineer whose hobby is memorising bus timetables in his spare time.
> But the price - last BF it came down to $139. Earverb is $112. I'd pay $30 more for vss3.
> 
> The only question I have is about the iLok, - if vss3 needs a physical or it's content with a machine registration, because what their website says and what their tech guy says are two different things.



i used to memorize bus timetables.

another lifetime.

yes, if it was $139 - but i already have some higher end reverbs.

i really like the interface (as i've said) on EAReverb.

and i'm a sucker for automated footsteps too - love foley apps.

EAReverb does this very well. that alone is worth the price of admission - for me.

-

i have a physical ilok, i think that's how i tried the demo of VSS3 earlier this year.


----------



## brenneisen (Nov 21, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> The vss3 interface is horrible, looks like its been designed by an engineer whose hobby is memorising bus timetables in his spare time.



it's intended to look like the hardware interface, ugly indeed.


----------



## good (Nov 21, 2018)

+1 QL Spaces
It sounds so natural.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 21, 2018)

man, not to beat the dead horsie, but EAReverb is a blast to use.

the positional stuff is great - it shows all the instruments on the stage of each instance.

it's the little things.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You ‘walk’ into a (virtual) room where a bunch of people are discussing which reverb is best, only to tell them that their conversation has no merit - why do that?


Attention whores  Don't look for rational discussion or intent as there's none to be had. They purposely say stupid ("controversial") BS just to poke people in the ribs. Best to simply ignore; responses are like giving an alcoholic a drink. I do believe the site has an ignore feature as well FYI. Anyway -

I'm a Valhalla fan as well. Also Voxengo's (free no less) is IMO very good. And really DAWs often have highly underrated quality stuff as well. I am curious about stuff like Fab/etc that people rave about but can't justify the cost when I'm getting such great results already.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2018)

How are you Reverb Guru(s) feeling about mixing /matching very popular Reverbs vs _'One Verb to Rule Them All' _??


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 21, 2018)

@ManicMiner You do not need a physical ilok. Not sure what he was talking about but i used vss3 for a while. It is a beautiful sounding reverb


----------



## bill5 (Nov 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> How are you Reverb Guru(s) feeling about mixing /matching very popular Reverbs vs _'One Verb to Rule Them All' _??


I'm no guru but IMO no reverb "rules them all" and have no problem trying diff combos but also a big "K.I.S.S." fan so try to avoid reverb combos. It's IMO a thing of diminishing returns.


----------



## EgM (Nov 21, 2018)

Valhalla Room/Plate/Vintage all the way! Those three cover all my bases and sound great.

Also, very low CPU usage.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2018)

EgM said:


> Valhalla Room/Plate/Vintage all the way! Those three cover all my bases and sound great.
> 
> Also, very low CPU usage.



Have Plate and Demos for Room , Vintage, Shimmer. 
Agree …. Valhalla rates really high.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 21, 2018)

I have Valhalla Room, Plate and Uber Mod. Uber can produce some seriously lush, richly modulated verbs. I love it. I like Room as well. I struggle with it sometimes for the lack of a HP/LP filter, but it's quite good. Then there's Pro-R. It's really an incredible plugin IMO. It is very clean and at first listen I too thought maybe it was a bit sterile, but after some time with it I realized you can really twist and turn a lot of different sounds out of it. The way in which you can control different decay rates based on frequency and the eq are second to none. It's a killer verb. I do hope they update it and allow more control over early reflections and modulation. I would like to pick up Spaces 2 at some point. I demoed it and was very impressed. The only convo I have is Logic's Space Designer. Not that impressed really and the UI is dreadful. The next time Spaces goes on sale, I'll grab it for sure.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Nov 21, 2018)

So, I've decided to use a combination of Valhalla and Spaces (the original--haven't decided on the upgrade yet). I may add something else as I get further into things, but will start there. If anyone else has an opinion on Spaces II, I'd be interested in hearing it!


----------



## Fleer (Nov 21, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> I have Valhalla Room, Plate and Uber Mod. Uber can produce some seriously lush, richly modulated verbs. I love it. I like Room as well. I struggle with it sometimes for the lack of a HP/LP filter, but it's quite good. Then there's Pro-R. It's really an incredible plugin IMO. It is very clean and at first listen I too thought maybe it was a bit sterile, but after some time with it I realized you can really twist and turn a lot of different sounds out of it. The way in which you can control different decay rates based on frequency and the eq are second to none. It's a killer verb. I do hope they update it and allow more control over early reflections and modulation. I would like to pick up Spaces 2 at some point. I demoed it and was very impressed. The only convo I have is Logic's Space Designer. Not that impressed really and the UI is dreadful. The next time Spaces goes on sale, I'll grab it for sure.


+1 on FabFilter Pro-R, my main verb.


----------



## Kony (Nov 21, 2018)

Fleer said:


> +1 on FabFilter Pro-R, my main verb.


Ditto


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 21, 2018)

Are there algorithmic reverbs that actually push back really dry samples/instruments and not just add a tail?

I remember digging up a post about using only ERs from IRs, but that process sounded really complex. (I still have the pic I saved which was created by Beat Kaufmann which showed the routing)

Is Altiverb, MIR, VSS2 the only way to go? (I've heard amazing results with Sample Modeling Trumpet and Altiverb+Todd AO)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 21, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> Are there algorithmic reverbs that actually push back really dry samples/instruments and not just add a tail?


I think it's been mentioned earlier in this thread, but EAReverb, 2cAudio Precedence/Breeze 2.1, and Eventide 2016 Stereo Room do this. If you use the search function, you'll turn up plenty of discussion.


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 21, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I think it's been mentioned earlier in this thread, but EAReverb and 2cAudio Precedence/Breeze 2.1, and Eventide Stereo Room do this.



Thanks, I've recently saw someone mention Precedence and was doing some research on it.

But I didn't know EAReverb did that nor Eventide Stereo Room.
Thx! I'll need to do research on those 2 too!


EDITED: After doing some research, for my use, which would be strictly for positioning a dry instrument in a hall, EAReverb or Precedence might be the intuitive options.(aside from convolution reverbs like Altiverb or MIR Pro.)


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 22, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Earlier this week, it was $49 only on the Eventide web store. Guess I lucked out...seems strange it went up in price.



Really annoying that price is bouncing around so much. I was gonna grab it but now I'm a bit turned off by the games. It's not even in KVRs market place at all now?...


----------



## Andoran (Nov 22, 2018)

wow, I literally just bought it on KVR like 15 minutes ago....


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 22, 2018)

*VSS3 On sale at $109. * No brainer for me. Snapped it up.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 23, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What are the issues?
> 
> What are you using for the reverb tail?



missed your reply the last days, sorry.

well, I tried lexicon pcm, chroma and ultra reverb so far.

iam getting closer though.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> missed your reply the last days, sorry.



Check out the Spin parameter if you're using a Lexicon PCM hall program.

It gives the tail some movement, and I'm pretty sure it's more subtle than just chorusing it. You'll find it buried under something else buried under something else, but it's worth digging for. 

Also the Wander parameter.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

Raphioli said:


> Thanks, I've recently saw someone mention Precedence and was doing some research on it.
> 
> But I didn't know EAReverb did that nor Eventide Stereo Room.
> Thx! I'll need to do research on those 2 too!
> ...




and EAReverb has automated positioning - haven't tried it yet, but the demo sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> *VSS3 On sale at $109. * No brainer for me. Snapped it up.




haven't tried this in a while.

but thinking about grabbing this - can't be too thin or have too many reverbs.

still on sale at the mo'.

this or Pro-R which i can get for $123.38.


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> haven't tried this in a while.
> 
> but thinking about grabbing this - can't be too thin or have too many reverbs.
> 
> ...


You can download a demo of both.
I tried them alongside each other. No contest for me... you might decide differently(?)
(btw if you like Pro-R, someone selling pre-owned Pro-R for $90 on KVR currently.)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> That’s interesting. I had almost the opposite experience (re sound). I preferred EAReverb2 to VSS, but these things are very personal. I found EAR could be used for placement and a separate verb could be used in combo if you want that. I prefer the EAR UI to VSS also.
> 
> EAReverb2 is $99 at Plug-in Boutique (if not already mentioned).



EAReverb has taken over my mixes.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 25, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> That’s interesting. I had almost the opposite experience (re sound). I preferred EAReverb2 to VSS, but these things are very personal. I found EAR could be used for placement and a separate verb could be used in combo if you want that. I prefer the EAR UI to VSS also.
> 
> EAReverb2 is $99 at Plug-in Boutique (if not already mentioned).


Are you talking about the same thing? VSS3 is a TC Electronics product, and VSS2 is the Parallex Audio stage positioning verb tool.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Are you talking about the same thing? VSS3 is a TC Electronics product, and VSS2 is the Parallex Audio stage positioning verb tool.



missed that.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Are you talking about the same thing? VSS3 is a TC Electronics product, and VSS2 is the Parallex Audio stage positioning verb tool.


Ahhh. Thank you for the correction. No I was confused and will edit my post accordingly.

Edit - pressed wrong button on phone and now it’s deleted. Might be for the best anyway (your quote of my post survives). In response to your correction above everything I said was complete nonsense as I was comparing to something I knew nothing about.

Note to self - Don't post on VI-C when you're concentrating on work. It won't end well.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 25, 2018)

ManicMiner said:


> You can download a demo of both.
> I tried them alongside each other. No contest for me... you might decide differently(?)
> (btw if you like Pro-R, someone selling pre-owned Pro-R for $90 on KVR currently.)



How did you manage this with the VSS3?
When i enter my iLok User ID in order to get a demo i get the message: _'ajour001tcg_2017' certificate is expired._


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> How did you manage this with the VSS3?
> When i enter my iLok User ID in order to get a demo i get the message: _'ajour001tcg_2017' certificate is expired._


Same.



richardt4520 said:


> @ManicMiner You do not need a physical ilok. Not sure what he was talking about but i used vss3 for a while. It is a beautiful sounding reverb


Can I ask when (how long ago) you were using VSS3? Reading about the demo download it says "You don't need a physical iLok USB key to make use of the 14-day trial, but you need an iLok User ID", which makes me concerned that a physical key is needed for the full product. I completely agree that under specifications it says this "The VSS3 plug-in is copy protected by iLok (PACE). You can choose to store your iLok license either on an iLok USB key or on your computer. All you need is an iLok ID", which indicates soft iLok would work fine.


----------



## JT (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been using VSS3 for 2 years. For the first year, I had the iLok license stored on my computer, everything worked fine. Earlier this year I purchased a physical iLok key and moved all of my licenses to it. Either one should work.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 25, 2018)

Just picked up VSS3 (to replace my Valhalla Room). A steal at the bf price. 

Considering the price of the hardware it’s a steal at the original price too for that matter.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Just picked up VSS3 (to replace my Valhalla Room). A steal at the bf price.
> 
> Considering the price of the hardware it’s a steal at the original price too for that matter.



Since i refrained from a big string thing, i grabbed this deal as well.

Who doesn't like a smooth tail?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2018)

I can't even set up an account on that website let along buy anything from them. The demo link process is broken and my attempts to create an ID result in being told that my rescue ID email has already been used. Which it hasn't, in fact none of the three emails I tried have been used as I don't have an account there.


----------



## ManicMiner (Nov 26, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I can't even set up an account on that website let along buy anything from them. The demo link process is broken and my attempts to create an ID result in being told that my rescue ID email has already been used. Which it hasn't, in fact none of the three emails I tried have been used as I don't have an account there.



TC's website is not intuitive. I had a real problem trying to download the demo. It gave me a certificate expired error. Eventually the tech support guy manually did it for me. The navigation of the website is poor.

Also, regarding a physical iLok, when I got the full version I deactivated my trial version and registered the full version to my machine in iLok manager. So far so good. I dont think you need a physical iLok. Their tech guy said I did, their website was very clear that I didn't.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2018)

Fabfilter Pro-R DEAL!

https://account.bestservice.com/pro-r.html



cheaper than my FF Personal Upgrade price.

with BestCoin, 

$114.71


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2018)

the Best Service Halls of Fame 3 freebies are pretty cool.

Halls of Fame 3 - LEX 224XL

Halls of Fame 3 - LEX 300


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2018)

bx_rooM/S today for $49. with loyalty codes at Plugin Alliance. Seems so easily tweakable.
Watched PA video by AudioSchoolOnline.com ___ more confident I can customize as desired …. M/S, layering ….. 
https://www.youtube.com/embed/P6mXu0AagHE?rel=0&autoplay=1&showinfo=0&color=white

Does this deserve to be in pool with top verbs mentioned here ??


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 1, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> bx_rooM/S today for $49. with loyalty codes at Plugin Alliance. Seems so easily tweakable.
> Watched PA video by AudioSchoolOnline.com ___ more confident I can customize as desired …. M/S, layering …..
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/P6mXu0AagHE?rel=0&autoplay=1&showinfo=0&color=white
> 
> Does this deserve to be in pool with top verbs mentioned here ??



i like the layout of bx_rooMS.

Loyalty codes?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i like the layout of bx_rooMS.
> 
> Loyalty codes?



X-MAS Calendar Sale e-mail this morning ….. I have many PA products and they periodically send some xtra discount codes for specific products. 
For *Dec* *1 *& *2* __ SPL DrumXchanger /bx_rooM/S /ProAudioDSP DSM V2 
(36) total through December. ( Doesn't say '_no-sharing_' )


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 1, 2018)

SPAT/Verb
VVV
Bricasti IRs
Strymon Big Sky
Furman Spring
Fender Twin
Ampeg Reverborocket II
An actual room (my living room is ok, the old downtown rehearsal hallways)

edit- still wrapping my head around Adaptiverb and Uhbik reverb...but that's my problem, not the plugin's. They are both great effect reverbs.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 1, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> X-MAS Calendar Sale e-mail this morning ….. I have many PA products and they periodically send some xtra discount codes for specific products.
> For *Dec* *1 *& *2* __ SPL DrumXchanger /bx_rooM/S /ProAudioDSP DSM V2
> (36) total through December. ( Doesn't say '_no-sharing_' )



i have a bunch as well... no email.

you gonna grab it?

i think i OD'd on reverbs last week.

BUT

PA has stellar products.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2018)

Worth a brief e-mail to PA 'Sales Support' Surely they will send. 
I may add even tho I also picked up a couple. 
That specific video really gave me a cool reference to use whenever I want to tweak RooM/S for a specific need ….

(edit) Really tough now with both Valhalla Room and bx_RooM/S at same price.
Leaning to RooM/S while sale is on ...........


----------



## ZeeCount (Dec 1, 2018)

The three I am most using now are:
Soundtoys Little Plate
2C Breeze 2
2C B2


----------



## tokatila (Dec 1, 2018)

Exponential Audio Stratus


----------



## Soundmagic (Dec 2, 2018)

*Neo Reverb*
Sounds great, may check it


----------



## idematoa (Apr 24, 2019)

*Blackhole : great fun with SEM of Arturia ! 

*








*
*


----------



## Apostate (Apr 24, 2019)

Spaces for orchestral stuff, but I am considering Pro-R.


----------



## IsmaelOrtiz (Apr 24, 2019)

112dB Mikron, I'd get in bed with it.


----------



## Wally Garten (Apr 24, 2019)

Just spent an hour last night trying all the best reverbs in my modest cabinet -- the Logic reverbs, Blackhole, Xenoverb -- on a synth line before settling on AudioThing's miniVerb.  It's really very context-dependent.

But generally Logic's Space Designer is my favorite.


----------



## xanderscores (Apr 25, 2019)

Still searching for the ideal reverb setup, but right now for my scores (Goldsmith style) I use a combination of 3 Vienna Suite's Convolution Reverbs (Teldex impulses) for different instrument groups, trimmed to 1-1.2 seconds. Over it all there is an algorithmic reverb, sometimes UAD Lexicon 442 and sometimes Valhalla. I've had decent results with the Vienna Suite hybrid reverb as well.


----------



## ratherbirds (Apr 25, 2019)

- Valhalla DSP Room as Swiss army knife and for the long rich reverbs 
- Wave Convolution IR1 (I imported some External Binaural IR files) for more realistic hall/chamber reverb (and to get depth of field (distant sound source effect))


----------



## Apostate (Apr 25, 2019)

xanderscores said:


> Still searching for the ideal reverb setup, but right now for my scores (Goldsmith style) I use a combination of 3 Vienna Suite's Convolution Reverbs (Teldex impulses) for different instrument groups, trimmed to 1-1.2 seconds. Over it all there is an algorithmic reverb, sometimes UAD Lexicon 442 and sometimes Valhalla. I've had decent results with the Vienna Suite hybrid reverb as well.



*GOLDSMITH YAY! +1 million*


----------



## I like music (Apr 25, 2019)

Apostate said:


> *GOLDSMITH YAY! +1 million*



+2 million

Got any examples of your stuff @xanderscores. Anything Goldsmith, I'm on.

Regarding reverbs, just using Reverberate 2. Does the job fairly well on its own...


----------



## ratherbirds (Apr 25, 2019)

Do you remember the connection between J. Goldsmith and Valhalla Room?


----------



## jmauz (Apr 25, 2019)

The parking garage in my condo complex is a great echo chamber. If I could only convince the HOA to let me wire a stereo pair of mics and a speaker up to my studio...I could finally use that Dante port on my interface!!!


----------



## TomaeusD (Apr 25, 2019)

Ambience. Yes... the free one by Magnus.  Then it's all Vallhalla.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 25, 2019)

Cubase included reverbs and the Lexicon PCM .... .


----------



## ratherbirds (Apr 25, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> Do you remember the connection between J. Goldsmith and Valhalla Room?


Alien movie (J. Goldsmith's Music Score, names of Valhalla's algorithms : Narcissus, Nostromo, Sulaco, LV-426)


----------



## Consona (Apr 26, 2019)

I've tried some fair amount of reverbs but end up using Valhalla Vintage $50 together with Lexicon MPX $30 (when on sale).


----------



## nas (Apr 26, 2019)

Lots of great reverbs out there now... my current favorites are Liquid Sonics Seventh Heaven and Relab LX 480. EW Spaces and Valhalla Room also get used quite a bit.


----------



## ricoderks (Apr 27, 2019)

nas said:


> Lots of great reverbs out there now... my current favorites are Liquid Sonics Seventh Heaven and Relab LX 480. EW Spaces and Valhalla Room also get used quite a bit.


Seventh Heaven is great. Even the smaller one sounds fantastic to me. Also much love for Altiverb, B2 and Pro-R!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 27, 2019)

Big Sky for me, in the box there are so many that are great and no number one from my point of view.


----------



## Henu (Apr 27, 2019)

To derail this topic a bit, I was looking for better ER impulses for my Samplemodeling stuff, and realized that I actually have quite a many which came with LASS. 

If you have LASS, try out the impulses out with any loader and prepare for a very positive surprise! They can be found at ...\LASS Full 2 Library\Samples\LASS IRs in both 44.1 and 48khz.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 27, 2019)

Henu said:


> To derail this topic a bit,


And to derail it further, do you have an idea how to get such a thick and dark reverby wall of sound as in this track?


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 27, 2019)

This is how far I've gotten using a reverb send with NI Replika set to "diffusion" mode, with lots of feedback and a multiband compressor after it to boost the low frequencies. I'm open to suggestions.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/replika-reverb-mp3.19655/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 6, 2019)

mikeh-375 said:


> I think that for orchestral mock-ups especially, having good stereo placement and depth is more important than the actual reverb. I am in the market for a new verb though so thanks to the OP.


Yes, I'm quoting a 1 year old post, just needed some way to insert myself into the discussion of this interesting thread.
I agree with mikeh. Stereo placement and depth is crucial, especially the later is best achieved by making good use out of the mic options your library offers, if possible. That's something you'll never achieve with additional ER or tails from your (whatever) reverb plugin.
However I do still believe in the glue function of reverb (tails), to a certain degree. And of course, as mentioned before, as an obviously audible stand-out effect (mostly on individual instruments).
My current reverb is RC48, which is mainly because it's the most expensive one I own. Expensive equals good, right? Honestly though, besides the stock reverb, I got a lack when it comes to much more reverb more options.
As it was mentioned so often in this thread and because I like the "never-on-sale-$50" marketing from Valhalla, I added Valhalla Room to my "soon to be purchased" list. Not because I'm convinced I will make my music sound much better than with RC48, but rather as a test to myself if it makes a difference. If it still sounds like crap, well, my fault then


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 6, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> As it was mentioned so often in this thread and because I like the "never-on-sale-$50" marketing from Valhalla, I added Valhalla Room to my "soon to be purchased" list. Not because I'm convinced I will make my music sound much better than with RC48, but rather as a test to myself if it makes a difference. If it still sounds like crap, well, my fault then



Let us know how it goes, I'm still using RC48 for most things and was wondering "Do I really need anything else?".


----------



## mikeh-375 (Nov 6, 2019)

I wish I'd have looked into Spat when it was available as just reverb, it looked pretty neat for placement. I can't justify buying the full package re-vamped as I'd only use the reverb.


----------



## 2chris (Nov 6, 2019)

Valhalla is great for value and quality. Eventide Blackhole is great for creative use. FabFilter is wonderful all around in every way but value. Native Instruments has a lexicon emulation that is wonderful sounding and value wise.


----------

